# Upcoming f/w ver 2.8 for Toshiba XA2



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Looks like there soon will be new 2.8 f/w for the HD-XA2. Supposed to fix HD DVD-R playback issues. It is now being released in Japan for Japanese based XA2's.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

It is out now. See: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...-now-up-2-8-2nd-gen-hd-a2-d2-a20-xa2-xe1.html


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Excellent!


----------

